# Bookcase tank



## Sick Lid

I modified a bookcase to hold a tank. I removed the glass from the doors and the doors slide and come off easily for a different look.The tank w/starphire front was made by glasscages. I didn't wanna clutter my space so the bookcase idea worked well. 

The double led from Marineland worked perfect. Can't wait to add more Africans

This is my first thread/post, I've been out of touch with aquariums... I have much to learn.


----------



## spkehl

Great idea and great looking tank. Thanks for sharing. 

How was dealing with glasscages? I have been tempted, but the last time I got a quote the shipping was almost as much as the tank.


----------



## Romad

Gorgeous! The tank all on it's own is beautiful. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayy

Very creative!! I love it, I would've never thought about that.


----------



## jsciacca

i also use a marineland double bright led....and love it..
but that is a great idea anf looks great


----------



## n2b8u

Great looking tank.


----------



## Mikey1973

Awesome tank..


----------



## beetlebz

What size is that tank? I love the originality.


----------



## bonibelle

Wow!! Amazing, just beautiful!


----------



## Sick Lid

Thanks guys. The tank is roughly 47gal. I learned that moister builds under the top, so I taped the entire under with wide insulation tape,(silver and very durable). It worked well and protects the wood. The bookcase was purchased at Bob's Discount Furniture. There are much cheaper bookcases out there that will work well. If you do decide to try it make sure your measurements are well thought out leaving space for lights and hoses etc.

Also,,Michel's crafts has a huge selection of jewelry that is often on sale that I've using for decor, along sea glass and other stuff I find on the beach.


----------



## Tikibirds

That's awsome. Was the tank custom made for you?


----------



## jacimaeb

That is beautiful!!!!


----------

